# Small pond fun



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I went to a Metroparks pond last night with my 3wt to play for a couple hours last night. Only caught 2, 1 small blue gill and what looked like a 10 inch gold shiner. The shiner was bleeding a bit so I didn't take the time for a pic. I was using a fly that looked like a bumble bee a little and they both were off shore in maybe 3 fow. 

I really thought I would catch more in 2 hours hours so if you have any recommendations on good flies I would appreciate it. It was good practice casting because there were a fair amount of trees and bushes to avoid so I had fun anyway.


----------



## maumeeriverflies (Feb 11, 2014)

Griffiths gnats have always worked really well for me in ponds... Even when they don't stay 'dry' and on the surface.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

maumeeriverflies said:


> Griffiths gnats have always worked really well for me in ponds... Even when they don't stay 'dry' and on the surface.
> 
> View attachment 96111


That's my favorite WV small stream trout fly when the water is low or the fish are picky. They can't resist the gnat.

I catch most of my panfish on a couple of flies: foam spiders/terrestrials on top, or one of two bead head subsurface patterns I came up with. Here's a few pics.

Spider










I call this a Bluegill Soft Hackle










I call this one Nothing Special










One that tested real well on Saturday was Curtis Fry's Unsinkabeetle. Here's a tutorial on that one:

http://www.flyfishfood.com/2013/01/unsinkabeetle.html

That fly caught this 10"er on the 1wt on Saturday, and lots of smaller panfish.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for the fly suggestions. I need to start tying because I don't have enough of anything.


----------



## maumeeriverflies (Feb 11, 2014)

Another pattern to really consider is a foam beetle. Super easy to tie, inexpensive and effective. I wrap it with Hareline Dubbing Peacock or wrap it it peacock herl, but using dub makes them a bit more durable. And as for foam colors, black works best for me, but with how cheap foam is at craft stores you can definitely experiment and see what works best for you.









Those second patterns look killer, Cream!


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

maumeeriverflies said:


> Griffiths gnats have always worked really well for me in ponds... Even when they don't stay 'dry' and on the surface.
> 
> View attachment 96111


Just as The Cream uses them in small WV streams, I use them in both large and small streams in TN with huge success. The gnat has always been one of my go to bugs especially when the fish are taking midges off the surface, many times they will take the #20 gnat when nothing else is working. Good bug for any angler to have in their box.


----------

